# Work in Altea / Benidorm Spain



## Helenparsons555 (Feb 25, 2013)

Hey there everyone.

Just a quick message to see if anyone has any ideas for me, who is looking for working in Altea / Benidorm area for the summer.
I speak English, and some Spanish (not fluent though) My partner has a job in Altea so am looking to be in the area. I was thinking maybe something to do with children, maybe looking after some kids for the summer, or some kind of summer camp. I'm not looking for a live in job. But something with daytime / evening hours.
I'm 30 years old, and have lots of experience to offer. I'm currently a ski instructor and an English teacher here in Andorra. My past experience offers you managerial work in ESL summer camps, and holiday resorts and much more.
If anyone has any ideas, or know of any good websites that would advertise suitable jobs, I'd be extremely greatful for any help. Maybe you need some help this summer?? 

Many thanks everyone 
Helen


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Helenparsons555 said:


> Hey there everyone.
> 
> Just a quick message to see if anyone has any ideas for me, who is looking for working in Altea / Benidorm area for the summer.
> I speak English, and some Spanish (not fluent though) My partner has a job in Altea so am looking to be in the area. I was thinking maybe something to do with children, maybe looking after some kids for the summer, or some kind of summer camp. I'm not looking for a live in job. But something with daytime / evening hours.
> ...


hi

I'm sure you realise just how bad the employment situation is in Spain right now 

why don't you put your details on our _Looking for work.............. thread _above -you never know!!

this company was advertising for English teachers for their summer camps in Lliber & Calpe a few weeks ago Cursos, campamentos y campus de fútbol en ingles para verano


----------

